# Karen Marillier tanning services at shows



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Received an e-mail from IFBB Pro Karen Marillier who has decided to offer a great service to athletes that require the perfect tan. Karen asked if we could notify everyone of the service she is offering.

My aim is to provide a professional and hassle-free tanning solution for athletes and promoters at bodybuilding venues throughout the UK.

This type of service is common in America and it's going to be available for competitors here next year, starting with Paul Smith's South Coast Show Easter weekend.

I had years of competitive experience so I know how important it is to have a good colour on stage. I also know that tanning is messy,time consuming and stressful, not only for the athlete but also for the person that's helping them! Many instant tans rub off easily on surfaces, creating problems with the venue and causing grief for show promoter too.

I plan to provide a complete, professional backstage tanning service, looking after the athletes right up until they go onstage, making sure that they have perfect, winning tans and one less thing to worry about!

We will be using spray products that will give competitors a perfect competition colour. Competitors will need between 1 - 3 coats of tan depending on their skin tone. Tan can either be applied the evening before the show or at the venue. The tanning application will take about 5 minutes and will dry just as quickly, giving you more time to relax, chill and eat!!

Tan will be applied in a tanning tent using a spray gun. We also use an extracter fan to collect excess spray and fumes. Before going onstage we will apply a glaze to give a polished, finished look.

If you want a perfect, hassle free tan for your next show, or more info; contact Karen on 07711746192 or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Great idea think this will be a big hit with competitors. Great to see you post on the board John.


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Not a problem your welcome. I agree this is a great service which will take a lot of pressure off competitors.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

That's a brilliant idea. When I was at the Birmingham qualifier there were people helping backstage with tanning & it made a massive difference so a service like that will be brilliant. Whatever they charge for the service, it's gotta be worth it.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im going to sticky this is the SHows section


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Karen is a great professional both on and off the stage so you can be guaranteed a great service, this will take away alot of the pain of what tan to use in the UKBFF definitely the way forward shame this was not available at the British...


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

This sounds like a great idea.


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

John

Would this service be available north of the border at the scottish shows(2008) as I sure there would be plenty of interest


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

dezikrate said:


> John
> 
> Would this service be available north of the border at the scottish shows(2008) as I sure there would be plenty of interest


Hi, I'm hoping to get to any place there's a market for me. It will be down to the show promoters, who I'm contacting at present.

Kx


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

This is great, I'll be down to see Harold on monday so will have to talk about this.. Tan is something I'm worried about as I've read countless threads of tan going wrong. Sign me up, I'll be at the ukbff South Coast!


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

fk me hodgson, your a tank


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Borris said:


> fk me hodgson, your a tank


Lol, he's IFBB pro!


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Let me be the first to congratulate Karreen on a top notch, faultless service..

I haven't got any pics but i'm sure some of me or Littleluke will be posted on UKM just so show the quality of her work, Also thanks to her college who was working with her, whos name i never did find out.

Not only did she get the tanning done she also kept track of time and class line up so as i was there munching my food in my own little world (nothing new there then lol) i'd here my name shouted and to get a coat of tan or sheen applied.... Which standing there legs spread arms against the wall being rubbed down by two females was an experieance all by itself !!

Well nothing more i can add other then any guy/gal competeing this year and if Karren happens to be working at that show i 100% advise you to use her..

Hassle free tanning, couldn't ask for more on a day which we all know is anything but hassle free.

S


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

how did you place bro you were competing wernt ya?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Sent my form off will be using this service at the muscle mayhem 1 less thing to worry about come show day


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

Good luck to all competing at the Nabba South East on Saturday. I'll see you there

Still time to book a tan for the Muscle Mayhem. I'm also going to be at Kerrys show UKBFF north west Warrington 25 May.

Kx

www.showtan.co.uk


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Karen,

Any chance of 1 coat at the M.M show, I was very impressed with the tans at the S Coast show as were the guys I talked to back stage.

£25 for the 1 coat and sheen isn't it?

Haven't got a clue when I'll be doing my guest spot but I'll be there whenever to fit in

Many thanks

James


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

Big congratulations to all my guys  that competed on Saturday (Nabba SE)

Especially well done to Wade for the overall and to John and Darren for winning their classes in tough line ups.

I've still got a few more spaces for the Muscle Mayhem this weekend if you want to book a tan - James I've got you booked in for yours

Kx

http://www.showtan.co.uk


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

big thanks karen for sunday ive never had a better tan ,and i hope your service spreads out to all shows, because you take so much stress out of it ,and the constant attention to detail was awsome for the money i cannot get over it. i wish you were at southport for the brits ,people should realy get behind this because venues are being lost due to mess and this is the answer to it all so how abou droping the politics the powers that be and let a good thing grow.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

It's about TIME we had someone doing the tans.

What products are you using Karen?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Jan Tana


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Jan Tana


its such a lovely colour too and karen and co are fantastic!!! :thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

An amzing service is all that has to be said and every uk bodybuilding promoter should have her at there show takes so much stress out of trying to get your tan to look right thanks again Karen  x


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

Big Congratulations to all the guys (& Carly) that I tanned for the Muscle Mayhem, you all looked and did fantastic. Vicky and I had a great day, we couldn't have had a nicer bunch:thumb: The show was brilliant and Scott was a great MC.

I hope to see you all again soon.

I'm trying to get to the Britain Finals so put in a good word and say you want me there

Kx


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You were amazing Karen and vicky! Excellent service, excellent people


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

is that nabba or ukbbf which ever karen needs to be there oh great powers that be .


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 31, 2007)

I have had Karen do my tan for two shows and both were excellent and didn't run.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

http://www.jantana.com/msg.html


----------

